# 4450



## speeddemon4450 (Jan 19, 2013)

What would be the best traction? My 4450 with Fwa without water in the tires? 0r with just water in the 4? Or duals with water or what? I pull a 16' crust buster offset disc and it slips quite a bit . But I wanna keep it universal cuz I use it for haying cutting and baling wheat.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi speedy, I have an old rear wheel drive tractor that pulls great with water in rear tyres. That would be an easy universal first step. From then you could assess whether wheel weights o any other fix would suit.

Cheers


----------

